# How to may change Uber riders rating



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

As myself, I'm sure many of you guys may be frustrated with Fuber pretty much forcing us to give a 5stars to almost every rider or take a 1 star as retaliation. Drivers should have the right to rate the rider the same way riders do it. The only way to force Fuber to change the system it may be, someone select a specific day and bombard Fuber site with request to change the way we are force to rate and the advantage of the raiders to retailed ageing us. Sure are many drivers on this site that in a specific day will allow few minutes of their time to let Fuber know that we don't agree.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Holy run on sentence batman


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Holy run on sentence batman


Not to mention wrong info.

Pax can't see their rating or if it changed until they rate or refuse to rate.

Downrate as you feel you need to.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> I'm sure many of you guys may be frustrated with Fuber pretty much forcing us to give a 5stars to almost every rider


I never rate 5 stars unless the rider was decent *AND *the trip ended with a cash tip.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Holy run on sentence batman


Whatutalkingaboutwillis?



SuzeCB said:


> Not to mention wrong info.
> 
> Pax can't see their rating or if it changed until they rate or refuse to rate.
> 
> Downrate as you feel you need to.


Is this for sure on uber?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Not to mention wrong info.
> 
> Pax can't see their rating or if it changed until they rate or refuse to rate.
> 
> Downrate as you feel you need to.


When did that change occur?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> When did that change occur?


During the so called "180 days of change".



Turbo-Sentra said:


> and the advantage of the raiders to retailed ageing us.


Ok, you might need to elaborate on this part a bit.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Not to mention wrong info.
> 
> Pax can't see their rating or if it changed until they rate or refuse to rate.
> 
> Downrate as you feel you need to.


Are you sure?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you sure?


Yes, we are sure. This is in your driver app.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And since all Uber riders see is the gerenic 4.95 etc, not a break down of 5,4,3,2,1 stars like we get, they will have no idea if you knocked them with a 1 star or a 3 star if they have over a couple of hundred Uber rides in their account. Most riders have no clue anyways about their ratings IMHO.


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Uber is total crap to drivers. Treated like garbage. Its almosy like they dont want to exist.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Quite frankly, Uber's rating system S U C K S. There is no room for negotiation. You're a the mercy of a__holes who can screw up your high rating. That's why I struggle to keep a *4.80* with UBER.

Lyft will help you erase unfair ratings; they know about the bad riders and their crazy, merciless ratings. I have a *4.94* with Lyft (my highest with them was 4.96).

There are miserable, spiteful, and *racist (!) *people, whether you drive for Lyft or UBER. There's no way around it, IMO. But...UBER's crappy rating system (and questionable practices; more on that in other parts of this forum) discourage me from driving with them.


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Yes, we are sure. This is in your driver app.
> 
> View attachment 285467


Lol somebody actually believes something Uber said. This is not true. I use the uber app.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

freddieman said:


> Whatutalkingaboutwillis?
> 
> Is this for sure on uber?


However, a pax is able to change the rating of their last trip. I have had my gf request me as a driver to try this out. At least in my market (Los Angeles) this option is available for the riders. I am not sure if this option is available to riders in other markets.


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Hes right Uber changes their program in all markets. For example in Chicago you cant see ratings.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It takes 7 days for the rider rating to go down so if you believe they are retaliating they are doing it to the wrong driver


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

siberia said:


> Lol somebody actually believes something Uber said. This is not true. I use the uber app.


How is you using the Uber app a valid argument to prove otherwise? We all use the Uber app. Unless you have concrete proof to the contrary, your statement is moot.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Despite the fact that this trip took place on 12/23/18, this pax still has the ability to edit the last trip's rating.


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> As myself, I'm sure many of you guys may be frustrated with Fuber pretty much forcing us to give a 5stars to almost every rider or take a 1 star as retaliation. Drivers should have the right to rate the rider the same way riders do it. The only way to force Fuber to change the system it may be, someone select a specific day and bombard Fuber site with request to change the way we are force to rate and the advantage of the raiders to retailed ageing us. Sure are many drivers on this site that in a specific day will allow few minutes of their time to let Fuber know that we don't agree.


When you give low rate Uber put you on hold and you get less trips then as resoere when you see the most they need decline the rides


----------

